# Best length of stabilizer for hunting



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I use 10+ but that's me I think longest U can use and maintain shoot ability in the woods


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

10"


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

That would depend on the bow in my opinion . I like the doinker tactical


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

10" front, 8" back DCA stabs for me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bow hunter13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I prefer the 10"


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

10" up front and 8" in the rear (with QD's on both)


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I have tried and own b-stinger,dca,stokerized,doinker and more...i just got the doinker tactical and it's far and away the best setup i have,a close 2nd is my Dca set,i sold and traded my b-stinger stabilizers...i would rate them 3rd on my list...........Grizz


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

6" ... Or what ever works for you.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I currently have an 8" Trinity Anchor stab (carbon) on my camo Prime Rival that is working very nicely and I hunted most of last season with an 8" Trinity T3 on a Prime Impact. I have never messed with a back stab setup and have been toying with the idea of trying one out since I changed to a thumb trigger release and am shooting longer distances for form work/fun. If you have that type of setup on your hunting bow, please post some pix with a few details about mounting types and setup.......thanks.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

I use a 10" Bee Stinger. I wouldn't hesitate to go with a 12" stab.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

Just put the Shrewd 11.5" and 8.5" on with a few ounces of weights. Big improvement over just an 8" with 8 ounces out front. With the wrist strap mount, QD, weights, my front stabilizer is about 14 1/4" from the riser to the tip.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

i always liked 8 to 10, that is until i went with this 12" ktech. it holds rock steady!


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

There is no right answer, it all depends on your setup. I personally like a 10" front with 8" sidebar for hunting. Make sure you get weights and play with different setups till you find what works for you. I like my bow to sit dead level when I come to anchor without having to manually adjust.


----------



## Thumpt 168 (Sep 26, 2013)

The last few seasons I've had a 12" front 10" in back I had a chance to buy an 18" cheap just to try before the season ended. I really like shooting with it and didn't find it to big for carrying to the stand.


----------



## JRexA (Sep 25, 2015)

I use a discount China Alu Stab, 11" long and 10oz
For me, that stab gives e better feel and balance. I could use a longer/heavier stab.. (PSE Freak SP at 33" draw)

At some time, it will be replaced with a 12" carbon front and a 6-8" Carbon rear, just to try it.
Or maybe the Doinker Tactical 

I choose to change for a longer stab, because of a test, where there was no real accuracy advantage, between no stab and a 5-6" Stab. But going to an 8-10" stab was showing measurably better accuracy(smaller groups), but according to that test, you really need to shoot 60 yard plus, to get any real advantage.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/whitetail-365/2013/07/does-short-stabilizer-really-add-stability

But as they mention in the test, results vary greatly, from shooter to shooter, and bow to bow. For some, even a 5" hunting stab shows great improvements, for others, it doesn't matter much.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

8 inch


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Nock an arrow and make sure that your stabilizer does not stick out longer than the arrow and you are good. Use the longest stabilizer that will work for you.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's a link to an article on setting up archery stabilizers that might help


----------



## apacheguy29 (Jan 24, 2015)

Predator said:


> 10" up front and 8" in the rear (with QD's on both)


Ditto


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

jim p said:


> Nock an arrow and make sure that your stabilizer does not stick out longer than the arrow and you are good. Use the longest stabilizer that will work for you.


Why would this have anything to do with it?


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

skynight said:


> Why would this have anything to do with it?


When you're hunting, your nocked arrow will be out there in front of the bow until you draw. As long as your stabilizer isn't longer than your arrow, hard to argue that it gets in the way over a shorter stabilizer with the arrow sticking out there.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

When you are swinging your bow in the woods to get a shot most of the time you are not a full draw. If you can swing your bow with an arrow nocked and not at full draw you can swing your bow with a stabilizer that is shorter than the nocked arrow.

The longer a stabilizer is the more moment of inertia for a given weight on the end.


----------



## 4seasons69 (Sep 20, 2015)

I had a 7in limb saver that was super light. I liked it but recently switched to an 8in fuse carbon torch. It has removable weights. I have 4oz in the end and I like it a ton better than the lightweight limbsaver


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

jtkratzer said:


> When you're hunting, your nocked arrow will be out there in front of the bow until you draw. As long as your stabilizer isn't longer than your arrow, hard to argue that it gets in the way over a shorter stabilizer with the arrow sticking out there.


Uh, no. I spend 99.9% of the time I'm hunting with no arrow nocked. So the arrow is not out there until I draw.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

skynight said:


> Uh, no. I spend 99.9% of the time I'm hunting with no arrow nocked. So the arrow is not out there until I draw.


Uh, that likely makes you part of the minority for bow hunters. No need to get your undies all bunched up.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*I dumped the hunting stabilizers years ago.* They are useless as far as I'm concerned while hunting. Just a more weight to haul in...and without one, it is just one less thing in the way, more so when you are in a ground blind.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a 12" w/ 4 oz. front and a 10" w/ 8 oz. on back.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

Kevin2 said:


> *I dumped the hunting stabilizers years ago.* They are useless as far as I'm concerned while hunting. Just a more weight to haul in...and without one, it is just one less thing in the way, more so when you are in a ground blind.


This is exactly what most people refer to about having a nocked arrow stick out almost two feet from the front of the riser...why not take advantage of the stabilizer. All personal preference, but I've never sat in a blind during hunting hours without an arrow nocked.

I completely get the long range spot and stalk. But if you're shooting long range, I'd want them on there. With how quick QDs allow you to put it together. I'd consider throwing them on working the last yardage to get into range to take the shot. 

Don't think I'd want 18-24" of stabilizer on it if I was constantly crawling through thick stuff, probably go back to the 8".


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the 9 inch trophy ridge static.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

I've got a 10" Bowfinger and like how it holds but I wouldn't have any worries about going out to 12" out front. Don't think I would want to go any longer than that for hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

first, if it's not 12inches or more in length it's not a stabilizer, it's a dampener. the physics says, the resistance to movement (called inertia) goes as the squaring of the length of the rod - so an 8inch long rod will give you a "stabilizing factor" of 64, and a 12inch long rod will give you a "stabilizing factor" of 144, that's 2.25 times as much stabilization for 4 inches longer rod!


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

B Stinger Hunter Maxx QD 12" w/ 2 oz. front and a 10" w/ 6 oz. on back.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a 12" Pro hunter


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

I like 10 front and 8 back for hunting. Long enough to get benefit from but still keeps the bow relatively compact.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

skynight said:


> Uh, no. I spend 99.9% of the time I'm hunting with no arrow nocked. So the arrow is not out there until I draw.


Well your spending 99.9% of your time not hunting then, Your scouting!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

TheTracker said:


> Well your spending 99.9% of your time not hunting then, Your scouting!


That's funny the 3 Tom's, bull elk, antelope buck and whitetail buck I shot this year didn't think so.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

skynight said:


> That's funny the 3 Tom's, bull elk, antelope buck and whitetail buck I shot this year didn't think so.


thats good hunting,but not haveing a arrow nocked most of the time still leave you in the minority.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

I use 6" because my bow will fit in my bow case with it on


----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

I run a 15" out front and 10" out back


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

skynight said:


> That's funny the 3 Tom's, bull elk, antelope buck and whitetail buck I shot this year didn't think so.


Brag all you want but like others have said, that's definitely not normal.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

8" Bee Stinger on my Wrath SHO. Love it, balances beautifully.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've always used a 10" stabilizer, using a Doinker Dish right now


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

12 - 15" in front, 10-12" back bar depending on which bow I take to the stand.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

satchamo said:


> Brag all you want but like others have said, that's definitely not normal.


I guess you are right. I'm the only bowhunter that thinks a 20" stabilizer is overly long on a hunting bow. I'm the only bowhunter that doesn't nock an arrow when I get out of the truck and head into the woods. I'm the only bowhunter that might need to swing my bow after reaching full draw. I'm the only bowhunter that moves through thick brush while hunting.

Funny, it seems the major 3D organizations limit stabilizer length in hunter classes. Gee, I wonder what ever gave them that idea.

And for the record, my "bragging" was in response to the claim that I spend my time scouting rather than hunting. I spend 60+ days a year in the field with my bow and those are not scouting trips.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

parallel limb bows dont typically need "shock reduction" out of a stab. I use a 10" b-stinger with about 6oz.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Predator said:


> 10" up front and 8" in the rear (with QD's on both)


This is what I use. No issues with them getting in the way and they level my bow out and stabilize my pin float very well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive always like a little weight to my stabilizer, and length for accuracy....I recently went to the Bee Stinger MAxx 10" with 6oz of weight on the front...the bow shoots like a dream ...


----------



## kybowhunter95 (Jan 11, 2012)

10 -12" front and 6-8" side bar


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kevin2 said:


> *I dumped the hunting stabilizers years ago.* They are useless as far as I'm concerned while hunting. Just a more weight to haul in...and without one, it is just one less thing in the way, more so when you are in a ground blind.


Yeppers! I do like a little weight up front, but the main reason I even use a stab on my hunting bow is to keep the sight out of the dirt when I lay my bow down against a tree, rock, log, or whatever. I've used longer and heavier stabs but I saw no reason to have to lug more weight around in the woods as long as a shorter stab did the trick. Not for an average of 30 yard shots max. 

And I darn sure am not going to use a back bar or side bar in the woods.


----------



## redwhiteblue (Feb 8, 2016)

This is just my opinion, but I don't see how anything under 10 inches would have a stabilizing effect noticeable enough to justify dropping $50-100 on. I just don't see the counter balance leverage being significant enough.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

satchamo said:


> Brag all you want but like others have said, that's definitely not normal.


I get the spot and stalk approach, but not sure if that's what he's doing when describing the crawling through the brush. If you have to cover significant distance/terrain to get within range of your target, I get that, but I would also see how those long range shots would benefit from the stability. 



skynight said:


> I guess you are right. I'm the only bowhunter that thinks a 20" stabilizer is overly long on a hunting bow. I'm the only bowhunter that doesn't nock an arrow when I get out of the truck and head into the woods. I'm the only bowhunter that might need to swing my bow after reaching full draw. I'm the only bowhunter that moves through thick brush while hunting.
> 
> Funny, it seems the major 3D organizations limit stabilizer length in hunter classes. Gee, I wonder what ever gave them that idea.
> 
> And for the record, my "bragging" was in response to the claim that I spend my time scouting rather than hunting. I spend 60+ days a year in the field with my bow and those are not scouting trips.


Hunter class is simply restrictions for the rules to make solid lines between the open class. What fits "most" hunters for shooting in a league for proficiency with the same gear with which you hunt is beneficial. Doesn't mean everyone hunts with bowhunter class compliant equipment. 

Can we call stop judging and criticizing? Isn't everything about archery an individual fit to the bow? Who cares what everyone else uses or shoots with? I'm willing to bet stabilizers over 10 or 12" is on one side of the bell curve as the people with no stabilizer is on the opposite size of the bell curve. 

I say whatever gives you the confidence to put the arrow where you intend.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well IMO anything under at least 10" won't stabilize much. Iv actually go with a shorter dampening type for hunting. I hung from a tree stand and in thick areas. Mostly very short shots (40 yards max mostly 20 yards and closer) so to me I see no need for a long heavy stabilizer on my hunting rigs

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond14 (Mar 1, 2014)

Using a 10" front and 8" rear. Going to a 12" front and a 10" rear this year. Holds and balances like a champ. All the benefit of making the shot less chaotic at the moment of truth easier.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll bet most guys throw a "stabilizer " on their bow because everyone has one. And it's just what they are used to seeing. So it must work right?

Well if you did some testing you may realize you don't need one at all for your hunting distances. 
My prodigy doesn't need it


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

10" b-stinger hunter extreme. 2, 1 0z weights out front. Works like a charm.
Balances my ob M7 nicely!


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

deer310sg said:


> 10" b-stinger hunter extreme. 2, 1 0z weights out front. Works like a charm.
> Balances my ob M7 nicely!


Exact same setup I use on my Bowtech Insanity and it's is fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

nick060200 said:


> I'll bet most guys throw a "stabilizer " on their bow because everyone has one. And it's just what they are used to seeing. So it must work right?
> 
> Well if you did some testing you may realize you don't need one at all for your hunting distances.
> My prodigy doesn't need it


Define need? Most guys don't need a $1,000 300 FPS bow, let alone $3,000 in accessories, components, etc when a recurve will do the job for most guys 20 yards or closer. I know for sure I shoot better with the front and side bar over just a short front stabilizer. The pin float is dramatically smaller.


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

Diamond14 said:


> Using a 10" front and 8" rear. Going to a 12" front and a 10" rear this year. Holds and balances like a champ. All the benefit of making the shot less chaotic at the moment of truth easier.


Same here. Went from 10/8 to 12/10. Really noticed the change shooting in my 3D league. For me, 12/10 is max what's I would hunt with for convenience. I did lower and offset the back bar using a Bowfinger ultimate bolt through mount, makes the left/right adjustability so easy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

